# Naples FL. 5-9 August



## yandabrown (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm lucky enough to be going for a holiday in Florida which includes a week in Naples. I realise that the chances are slim but are there any other forummers around there at that time? 

There seem to be a fair number of courses in the area (slight understatement) and I have enough brownie points to get in a game or 2 (no-one else in the family plays  ). 

Does anyone have any recomendations about where to play (I'm thinking Tiburon maybe)? Streamsong seems to come high on the lists of good courses, it's a 2 hour drive but if it's that good I might as well make the effort, it's unlikely I will be there again.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 28, 2019)

Don't know about courses but there's a PGA superstore nearby that is worth a visit.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 30, 2019)

https://www.pgatoursuperstore.com/stores/naples-florida/0201.html


----------



## chimpo1 (Aug 1, 2019)

yandabrown said:



			I'm lucky enough to be going for a holiday in Florida which includes a week in Naples. I realise that the chances are slim but are there any other forummers around there at that time?

There seem to be a fair number of courses in the area (slight understatement) and I have enough brownie points to get in a game or 2 (no-one else in the family plays  ).

Does anyone have any recomendations about where to play (I'm thinking Tiburon maybe)? Streamsong seems to come high on the lists of good courses, it's a 2 hour drive but if it's that good I might as well make the effort, it's unlikely I will be there again.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to Florida on 11th but not taking my clubs this time. If you can get the full day pass from the family I would totally recommend a trip to Streamsong. I played the Red course a few years ago and thought it was amazing. The hospitality was top notch and the course, club shop, caddy and practice facility were fabulous.


----------

